

Why Dribbble Isn't The Problem - dalerus
https://medium.com/design-ux/862d9dbc8d07

======
dalerus
A response from Sacha Greif on Intercom's latest blog post about hiring
designers: [http://insideintercom.io/how-to-hire-
designers/](http://insideintercom.io/how-to-hire-designers/)

It's an interesting discussion, but I don't really understand the issue with
Dribbble. I think there are a lot of very talented designers using Dribbble
and it's a good place to look for talented folks.

